# American alligators at Hamm?



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys havnt posted on here for a while just wondering if anyone knows if American alligators are offered for sale at Hammbourg reptile show have plenty of experience with crocodilians if anyones wondering.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

a good friend of mine brought one back the last show of 2010


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

You get the odd one or two American Gators but because the Americans are not allowed to export them they are only there if they have been bred by somebody in europe.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Last time i was told about them being at one of the shows, they where quite expensive, around the thousands. Could be wrong though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shoot... i can get one for $100 bucks easy...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



For Sale Are BABY AMERICAN ALLIGATORS! They are captive born and are very tame!!

Pick up $75 dollars

Shipped to your door is $135 because they have to be overnighted!

Open to all trades! tell me what you got!
(419)-705-2258 call or text anytime!
Names Max

Will sell in bulk for a cheaper price!

http://www.hoobly.com/0/2579/0/


----------



## snakeybeth99 (Apr 26, 2011)

HABU said:


> shoot... i can get one for $100 bucks easy...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://pics.hoobly.com/thumbs/OBHMSBAH6WXQ.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


can they be delivered to the uk?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

snakeybeth99 said:


> can they be delivered to the uk?





leecb0 said:


> You get the odd one or two American Gators but because *the Americans are not allowed to export them* they are only there if they have been bred by somebody in europe.


: victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am afraid i can get them for about 10 doblers Mr HABU. But your customs will not allow them to exported as they could be used in the skin trade. BUT aledgedly you can export Albino's as these are supposedly not used by the skin trade.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> I am afraid i can get them for about 10 doblers Mr HABU. But your customs will not allow them to exported as they could be used in the skin trade. BUT aledgedly you can export Albino's as these are supposedly not used by the skin trade.


hehe...

skin trade?

they ranch them here... 

they have laws banning them for skin?

how can that be... they're hunted here... not endangered...

i didn't know there were still laws protecting them as if they were rare or something...

that's crazy.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

HABU said:


> hehe...
> 
> skin trade?
> 
> ...


I know but you know what those crazy Americans are like:whistling2:
Glades have them on there site now cb10 for $49


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Alligator*

Cheers for the replies guys


----------

